# Need some tips for boxes/ rails



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Keep the board flat on the box. Thats really all there is to it. If you start sliding off the side of a box be patient and don't rush getting off the box otherwise you risks having your feet slip out from under you.


----------



## Officer Shred (Apr 21, 2010)

When you went onto your toe edge, were you doing a 50-50, sliding forwards, or sliding backwards?

When riding boxes or rails it's super important to keep the base of your board flat at all times. As soon as you get on edge, you will slide out.

So how do you keep your board flat on the rail?

Here's a few points to think about...

Commit. If you are scared, you won't commit, and you will likely slide out. If you are scared, start on a small feature where the consequences are low. Start small, get comfortable, then progress to something bigger.

Always stay perfectly balanced on your snowboard, with all your weight stacked over the board.

Your body should always be perpendicular to the rail. If the rail is on an angle, get your body perpendicular to the rail. If you are sliding forwards, get your weight forward. If you are sliding backwards, get your weight over your butt.

Edges. A big NO NO. Keep that board FLAT.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

And THIS is why I'm proceeding cautiously and conservatively in the park. I've got great medical coverage (beside just being Canadian), but I have a severe allergy to pain.


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

One thing that helps me is to always look toward the end of the feature or beyond, never down at my feet.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

john doe said:


> Keep the board flat on the box. Thats really all there is to it. If you start sliding off the side of a box be patient...


For sure. And I think someone else mentioned the "don't look down at your feet". Looking down at your feet is an almost surefire way to end up on your ass. When you commit to the feature, look beyond the end of the feature. I know the instinct is to look down and make sure your footing is correct especially when starting out with boardslides, noseslides, etc., but you just have to trust yourself 

Keep practicing on the smaller boxes or rails after a few sessions you will really get a feel for what it feels like when you are about to slip off early, or what it feels like when you don't "lock" on the feature. At first you are going to try and fight this feeling and try to balance it out but this _almost never_ works. Once you know what it feels like, you should be able to smoothly decommit yourself and ride away unscathed. That's board control that comes with practice but you'll get it if you keep working on it!


----------



## Shadowrat (Feb 8, 2010)

i started hitting a lot more rails and boxes this year too. Where I live, in wisconsin, I feel like we don't have a lot of good progression parks. When i go out west or east, i always come across these really short boxes and rails that are almost level with the snow. They are a great way to get a feel of how to ride flat on the feature without falling into sharp corners when you catch an edge (usually). If you find these features, take advantage of them. Don't think they are for kids and you look foolish going over them. Don't feel like you have to be on the cannon box 10 feet in the air.


----------



## _eug_ (Feb 2, 2011)

YouTube - Learning to hit a fun box

Video of me doing a box at a local hill


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Good job :thumbsup:


----------



## _eug_ (Feb 2, 2011)

I did it a bunch of times without falling but it looks in the video that m shoulders are not in line with the board. They are facing forward. How can I correct this?


----------

